# AHPRA form



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello, 
Can anyone help me with a question on a form for nurses and midwives registering in australia? I am trying to answer "registration history" it's wanting my category of registration and period of registration. Hope someone can help!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

nee_tye said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone help me with a question on a form for nurses and midwives registering in australia? I am trying to answer "registration history" it's wanting my category of registration and period of registration. Hope someone can help!


i think it's asking as to what division of the register you intend to be registered, it could be RGN - registered general nurse division 1, 2, RPN - psychiatric or intellectual disability/mental handicapped. It will normally be based on your initial registration from where you got your registered nurse status. Normally they would ask of your registration for the period of 5 years. 
in my case i have 2 registration: philippines and ireland so i contacted both nursing bodies to send a verification of my registration straight to AHPRA..
i'll be presenting myself to AHPRA perth on February 20th for proof of identity.

hope it all goes well for you..


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the help! Waiting for my manager to write the letter for my employment. It's not a reference there after is it? Just to tell the Australian government that your employed is it? 
Proof of identification, apart from arriving in person what else does that involve?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

nee_tye said:


> Thanks for the help! Waiting for my manager to write the letter for my employment. It's not a reference there after is it? Just to tell the Australian government that your employed is it?
> Proof of identification, apart from arriving in person what else does that involve?


yeah you need reference from your employer to make sure send 2 employment certs, CV in an australian format..
if you complete the whole process you will be issued an eligibility letter valid for 12 months to present yourself to get the full registration. It involves four categories of proof of identity that a corresponding documents for each categories must be met..


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh right I didn't realize it was a proper reference they required as on the form it just asks for them to describe the role of employment and dates of when I worked for them? 
Good luck for feb. will feel unreal if I get to that stage of the process.


----------



## Shawn999 (Apr 4, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> yeah you need reference from your employer to make sure send 2 employment certs, CV in an australian format..
> if you complete the whole process you will be issued an eligibility letter valid for 12 months to present yourself to get the full registration. It involves four categories of proof of identity that a corresponding documents for each categories must be met..


Hi lazybones 

Nice to read your informative forum. Can you pls write the four categories of proof of identity. Will they give it in the same day in WA. Thanks.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Shawn999 said:


> Hi lazybones
> 
> Nice to read your informative forum. Can you pls write the four categories of proof of identity. Will they give it in the same day in WA. Thanks.



hello,

sorry was too busy during the week and never got the chance to look at the forum
anyway the proof of identity is the last required check before the registration is granted and is normally completed in 1 - 2 week period. if you get your eligibility letter and you present yourself you will be asked to furnish documents in four categories:
Category A: commencement of identity (you need your overseas passport with corresponding Australian visa.
Category B: Link between the identify and person by means of photo and signature (driver's license or international driver's license with photo and signature. or passport if not used in category A).
Category C: Evidence of identity operating in the community (Bank Account in Australia showing name, signature and current ATM card. medicare care if applied or health insurance card will do)
Category D: Evidence of identity's residential address ( lease agreement, mortgage documents, proof of address such as utility bills etc - all in Australia)

there are some exemptions in these categories such as presenting oneself on the first six weeks of arrival. After this period, an additional requirements maybe required.

Hope this is informative..


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh sorry, i might have placed some misleading informations - 

upon 6 weeks of arrival - you're only required to present the following:
* passport or travel document (visa) with evidence of arrival date (immigration stamp)
* employment offer or contract.

after 6 weeks you will be asked to furnish all categories i mentioned above.

Best of Luck!!!!


----------



## startnow12 (May 8, 2012)

*AHPRA requirement in person*



lazybones1978 said:


> hello,
> 
> sorry was too busy during the week and never got the chance to look at the forum
> anyway the proof of identity is the last required check before the registration is granted and is normally completed in 1 - 2 week period. if you get your eligibility letter and you present yourself you will be asked to furnish documents in four categories:
> ...


Hi Lazybones,
I am planning to travel to Aus just to collect my registration and come back to IReland as i have a permanent job here,, i would be staying in my friends house and have just two weeks Annual Leave for this in July.....my query is that i dont have a job offer letter ,,,As for the Categories A - Passport,B - Irish drivers licence, But for Cat C and D what documents should i submit, as i am here in Ireland and so what to do???? could you pleas help me with this, do you know anyone who have come the Aus just to receive the regis,,,,,my plan is to apply for PR and then travel to Aus by end of 2013.......i would really appreciate your help in this matter....totally confused....
Thanks and regards,
Startnow12


----------



## NiMunai (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi there
Im currently do not live in OZ going on a 457 visa End of July no date set!
Im due to start work in private hospital in Perth 02.07.2012 but I need to complete registration - all I have is Aphra letter - now I have phyicaly present to the Perth APHRa office with ID to get my PIN - Dose anyone know how long this will take or is it instant once you present at the office? Thanks


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello,
I too have just received my acceptance letter from the AHPRA in Sydney buy does anyone no how long they allow too present yourself to the board? I have booked my flights in September so I have a few months before I go?
I also have a concern with categories C and D as I won't have a permanent address when I arrive in sydney! Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

startnow12 said:


> Hi Lazybones,
> I am planning to travel to Aus just to collect my registration and come back to IReland as i have a permanent job here,, i would be staying in my friends house and have just two weeks Annual Leave for this in July.....my query is that i dont have a job offer letter ,,,As for the Categories A - Passport,B - Irish drivers licence, But for Cat C and D what documents should i submit, as i am here in Ireland and so what to do???? could you pleas help me with this, do you know anyone who have come the Aus just to receive the regis,,,,,my plan is to apply for PR and then travel to Aus by end of 2013.......i would really appreciate your help in this matter....totally confused....
> Thanks and regards,
> Startnow12


sorry for the delayed reply..
wow you're flying half of the world to present yourself,that's cool..
when i presented myself i met a nurse from UK doing the same thing..just present yourself with the eligibility letter, bring all necessary documents such as passport with your visa to travel here, driver's license, etc..
just present a letter stating that you're only coming in Australia for the purpose of presenting yourself..they'll give you a statutory declaration form and there's a solicitor in AHPRA office that would certify..
whereabouts in Australia are you going? if in Perth the office is in Subiaco few minutes by train from wellington station and AHPRA is about 2 blocks away from Subi train station..
Your certificate of registration will then be issued to you thru email and you have to renew it before 31st of may each year.
You are planning to apply for a PR? are you aware that rules are changing by July 1st? first you have to undergo skills assessment with ANMAC then it will be on a skill select scheme meaning you have to do EOI expression of interest and that is based on positive skills assessment and IELTS - if your points are above required then you will be given a letter of invitation to apply for PR - sounds fun isn't it?
I suggest while you are here try searching for jobs who knows you might be lucky..

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## NiMunai (Apr 3, 2012)

lazybones1978 said:


> sorry for the delayed reply..
> wow you're flying half of the world to present yourself,that's cool..
> when i presented myself i met a nurse from UK doing the same thing..just present yourself with the eligibility letter, bring all necessary documents such as passport with your visa to travel here, driver's license, etc..
> just present a letter stating that you're only coming in Australia for the purpose of presenting yourself..they'll give you a statutory declaration form and there's a solicitor in AHPRA office that would certify..
> ...


Thanks - All this information is just brilliant - How long will it take for certificate to come via email after presentation? As i plan to fly to Perth on (hopefully) 18.06.12 and start work on 01.07.2012 (which i need registration for) will this be enough time between presentation and work commencement date?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

NiMunai said:


> Thanks - All this information is just brilliant - How long will it take for certificate to come via email after presentation? As i plan to fly to Perth on (hopefully) 18.06.12 and start work on 01.07.2012 (which i need registration for) will this be enough time between presentation and work commencement date?



i got mine in 3 days


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi.

Will it be faster if you present yourself at the office that processed your application?
Like mine, it's AHPRA-ACT, but it will be cheaper for me (plus we have friends and relatives) if i do it in Brisbane, Sydney, or Melbourne.

Off topic:

Anyone on 457 visa? How long is the processing time?

Thanks.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

dikonaalam said:


> Hi.
> 
> Will it be faster if you present yourself at the office that processed your application?
> Like mine, it's AHPRA-ACT, but it will be cheaper for me (plus we have friends and relatives) if i do it in Brisbane, Sydney, or Melbourne.
> ...


hello,

i have no idea if it works out the same with other AHPRA offices but as long as you process it it will eventually come through - your email. ensure your details are consistent and they will verify this against you..

as to your off topic question: 457, it took mine 10 days to get approved since lodgement.. as long all documentations are in order you will have it..


----------



## NiMunai (Apr 3, 2012)

Re 457 yes bout 13 days all documents must be correct, this included doing medicals and the processing of these, 457 will only be issued 28 days before your start date that your sponsor supplied with the 457 application.


----------



## NiMunai (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi lazybones; woz yours from the Perth office?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

NiMunai said:


> Hi lazybones; woz yours from the Perth office?


yes i presented mine in Perth office, i work here as well..


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

question: if you present yourself to AHPRA within 6 weeks of arrival in Australia, you just need the passport and the employment offer, right?


off topic:

lazybones,

did you go to the Philippines before heading to Perth?
did you go through the POEA to get an OEC?

I really wish I could bypass this requirement because I had a VERY TERRIBLE experience when I went there for my job in the US.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

dikonaalam said:


> question: if you present yourself to AHPRA within 6 weeks of arrival in Australia, you just need the passport and the employment offer, right?
> 
> off topic:
> 
> ...


i went straight to Perth as there are loads of red tape if i enter Pinas prior to..


----------



## startnow12 (May 8, 2012)

lazybones1978 said:


> sorry for the delayed reply..
> wow you're flying half of the world to present yourself,that's cool..
> when i presented myself i met a nurse from UK doing the same thing..just present yourself with the eligibility letter, bring all necessary documents such as passport with your visa to travel here, driver's license, etc..
> just present a letter stating that you're only coming in Australia for the purpose of presenting yourself..they'll give you a statutory declaration form and there's a solicitor in AHPRA office that would certify..
> ...


Hi Lazybones,
thanks for the great info, it is reassuring to know that i could present myself to the office and get the registration with out a job offer letter, and delighted to hear that i could get the registration formalities done with in two weeks and come back to work here. I did hear about the new changes in july, but i dont want to go now because of my post grad studies and also now it is too late to apply for ielts and then get the anmac done before july, so will have to wait and see what happens with the new rule. I want to get PR before i get there as it is better for the family to get job and education etc, and also i want to migrate to Victoria, but the hospitals there would not sponsor for PR.
Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## rebsyanne (May 30, 2012)

Hi all, I'm in the middle of filling out the crazy paperwork minefield that is the AHPRA form. Am planning to go with the new rural health professionals program, does anyone have experience with it? I'm assuming I don't have to have IELTS or proof of education in English as I'm an Irish citizen, but that's not on the form? I did hear about the AMNAC skills test but the agency Says that they will do that over the phone. Also what's this about presenting? The agency has said they'll take care of everything like visa and migration costs etc, but only after I have my AHPRA registration - do I have to personally fly over and collect it? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get this done and then we can get cracking!
Thanks


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

rebsyanne said:


> Hi all, I'm in the middle of filling out the crazy paperwork minefield that is the AHPRA form. Am planning to go with the new rural health professionals program, does anyone have experience with it? I'm assuming I don't have to have IELTS or proof of education in English as I'm an Irish citizen, but that's not on the form? I did hear about the AMNAC skills test but the agency Says that they will do that over the phone. Also what's this about presenting? The agency has said they'll take care of everything like visa and migration costs etc, but only after I have my AHPRA registration - do I have to personally fly over and collect it? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get this done and then we can get cracking!
> Thanks


are you applying for a permanent residency? if you are then you are exempted from taking IELTS given you're an irish citizen and it's clearly mentioned with ANMAC's criteria but if you're applying for a registration with AHPRA i think you must undergo english proficiency as required. when you finish all your assessments with AHPRA you will be given a letter of determination and you need to present yourself to their office in order to get your registration granted. i have met a few from ireland and UK who came over to present themselves and flew back after. that's a very costly thing to do..


----------



## rebsyanne (May 30, 2012)

lazybones1978 said:


> are you applying for a permanent residency? if you are then you are exempted from taking IELTS given you're an irish citizen and it's clearly mentioned with ANMAC's criteria but if you're applying for a registration with AHPRA i think you must undergo english proficiency as required. when you finish all your assessments with AHPRA you will be given a letter of determination and you need to present yourself to their office in order to get your registration granted. i have met a few from ireland and UK who came over to present themselves and flew back after. that's a very costly thing to do..


Thanks for quick reply lazybones. I'd like to apply for PR but I don't know if that's the visa that the RHPP agency provides - in fact ive no idea WHAT visa they organise! Don't have IELTS but have dug up my leaving certificate from secondary school from 1997 which proved that I was educated in English. I'm hoping that a letter of eligibility will suffice to start the process, as the agency will be flying me out for interviews etc, so I could go into AHPRA in person then? I know that this program is relatively new (since April) but basically as long as we agree to stay in a regional area (RA2 or greater) for two years, then they pay for everything, flights, shipping, visa costs. They'll even help my DH find a job. Suits me anyway cos I wouldn't particularly like to go metro - we've 3 little munchkins. but they can't do anything without AHPRA, which seems to take anything from 2 weeks to 10 months, if what I see on these forums is true!


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello, 

I do not know if this was answered earlier but I am getting conflicting advice about police check for work! Any one know if I can use the ACRO police check or do I need Australian criminal check?
Also When I present myself to the AHPRA do They do the criminal check when u present yourself or do I do that in the Uk? 

Kind regards


----------



## Pea34 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ahpra*

I am a Nurse in the UK resident and want to complete my registration but don't have an Australian utility bill or teanancy agreement. What can I produce then guys, only got UK paperwork ! Plz help. My eligibility letter expires in September and I don't want to miss out and start all over again.


----------



## Pea34 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Presentation at AHPRA offices*

Hi Lazybones1978,

I am a UK nurse and currently working and living in the Uk. I have an Eligibility letter and it expires in September. I need to present myself at the AHPRA offices and come back to UK as we plan to move down to Australia in 2013. As I don't have proof of address and not planning to work immediately, what can I show them or do so I can complete my registration.? I will bring my UK passport, licence etc. I will be there on Hol for 2 weeks before coming back to work. Please help.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Pea34 said:


> Hi Lazybones1978,
> 
> I am a UK nurse and currently working and living in the Uk. I have an Eligibility letter and it expires in September. I need to present myself at the AHPRA offices and come back to UK as we plan to move down to Australia in 2013. As I don't have proof of address and not planning to work immediately, what can I show them or do so I can complete my registration.? I will bring my UK passport, licence etc. I will be there on Hol for 2 weeks before coming back to work. Please help.


just bring a letter stating that you're only coming to australia to present yourself to AHPRA, they will then ask you to fill out a statutory declaration that you're only here for that purpose. There's a solicitor in each AHPRA office so no worries, bring the rest of your documents, passport, eligibility letter, and other proof of identity, if you could furnish a police certificate much better but i don't think that would be required..


----------



## Pea34 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ahpra*

Thank you Lazybones, I will do that then. Do i need to show them an offer letter for employment as well? 
Hopefully will be registered soon


----------



## PB66 (May 12, 2012)

Hi

Just wanted to let you know now got my 457 visa and heading to Brisbane on 10th Oct. It only took 19 days from my application going into Immigration till my visa was granted. If anyone is looking at going out to work as a midwife or nurse then be reassured will happen. It's all about keeping the faith. It took me 41/2 months to get AHPRA registration, then applied for jobs and then finally visa. If you can do AHPRA you can do anything.

Looking forward to the next chapter in my life !!

PB


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Our skirmish with ahpra took nine months and it was only when we complained to the Ombudsman that they shifted their arses into gear!! But yes, we'll worth the wait to get to Melbourne!!


----------



## Staby (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi just wondered if you managed to go to australia to present yourself without the job offer, if you did which office did you go to and how did you get on? Mine expires in January I intend to do the same too.


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

No, we had sponsorship and it still took that long! The ahpra office in Melbourne is on Collins street in the post office building.


----------



## Staby (Oct 17, 2012)

*Eligibility letter extension*

Thanks John

Have you ever anyone presenting themselves to Ahpra on a visitor visa?
Or anyone who has ever got an extension for their eligibility letter.
I'm worried that my letter of determination will expire before I get it activated especially with no job offer.

Staby


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

We came over on holiday before we had ahpra reg and went to the office to find out what was taking so long and yes, there were people there who had come just to activate their registration, whether they had already been offered jobs I don't know, but we spoke to a girl from UK and a girl from NZ who were doing just that before going back home!


----------



## Staby (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for that information.will organise going over and doing just that.


----------



## tom86 (Sep 7, 2012)

dikonaalam said:


> question: if you present yourself to AHPRA within 6 weeks of arrival in Australia, you just need the passport and the employment offer, right?
> 
> off topic:
> 
> ...


Hello! Did you manage to bypass the OEC requirement on your way to Australia? I'm a UK nurse and will be moving to Adelaide early next year but i'm planning to pass by Philippines before heading to Adelaide.


----------



## Staby (Oct 17, 2012)

Has anyone ever managed to get an extension of their eligibility letter by requesting via emai? I'm trying to cut the cost of having to present myself to Ahpra.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

Staby said:


> Has anyone ever managed to get an extension of their eligibility letter by requesting via emai? I'm trying to cut the cost of having to present myself to Ahpra.


Yes couple of nurses requested for extension successfully. If you search the other forum Pomsinoz you will find posts confirming successful extension. However I can advise to mention the valid reason for the extension.

Hope that helps.

....Mansawant


----------



## Staby (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you for getting back, I will search that forum too, I will need to find out which office gave them an extension.i want to go after my daughter sits her final standard grade exams in summer, so I don't know if it's a valid enough reason for them.


----------



## crisstej070107 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Lazybones!
I've read probably all your posts and I want, like the others, to thank you for all the well documented information, extremely helpful for all of us, those being at the beginning of the registration with AHPRA.
Looking at the details regarding yourself as a nurse, I dare to think that my situation is pretty similar to yours, excepting the nationality...more exactly, I'm a nurse, too...Romanian...I have 11 years of nursing in my country, respectively up to 2007...I'm in Ireland at present and I've been working for nearly four years...maybe relevant to say that I got my Irish registration without needing to undertake a bridging course( or a clinical placement, as they call it here)...why do I tell you all these?....I sent my application to AHPRA....in your opinion, do you think that I might get my registration with AHPRA without that bl**dy bridging course?...will my Irish registration and work experience suffice the Australian standards?...finding time to answer me will be more than appreciated 

Thanks a lot!


----------

